# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Restump or repack - Different recommendations given

## glens22

Hi all,
We have a brick vaneer house in Pascoe Vale South, Vic. We moved in, in around 2005 and the house was restumped by the previous owners in 2000 with concete stumps. In around 2006/7 we noticed the floorboards dropping away from the skirting boards in some places of the house. Back part of the house is worse. We used to have a Vic Ash tree (50+ yr old) 3 meters from the back of the house. We pulled this out in 2006.
Anyway I have started getting quotes to get the house level as skirting boards are about 3cm from the floorboards in the back of the house, and the doors wont close in the front of the house. My house is very low so crawling underneath isnt an option. I have made a man hole in one of the bedrooms and can see at least one original timber stump, the rest concete.
We have gotten 3 quotes so far
Advanced reblocking specialists - Says house needs to be restumped. Shouldnt repack given that the soil has shrunk and causing stumps to sink in some places - 20 yr warranty
Inspirational reblocking - Says the same as Advanced reblocking - 15 yr warranty
Master Reblockers - Says to repack. Said proper repacking by evenly distributing load of the house will be as effective as putting new stumps. - 15 yr warranty 
The price between reblocking and repacking is around 4k. As the house is low, we have to vacate the house and have floorboards lifted. We dont really want to be going through this again in 5 or so years. 
So we arent sure which way to go, or if there is someone who can give us some professional advice, 
Thanks in advance, 
Glen

----------


## chrisp

I assume that the stumps aren't rotting as they are concrete, the reasons they will move is that the soil is moving or the 'pads' are too small. 
Unless the reblocker is going to increase the size of the pads, the new stumps could also move. 
Given that you have removed a large tree, and we are going through a long dry spell, the movement could well be caused by earth movement. 
If I were you, I'd repack rather than restump. 
"sucking the stumps down"  :Confused:

----------

